# Traveling long distances with Kayak on foam...



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

How is it traveling with a Kayak on the roof with foam blocks. I was planning to take it on Vacation which is about an 8 hour drive pretty much al highway around 65-80 mph. Now I do plan on putting it on our pathfinder which has a roof rack but I am not going to purchase the expensive thule and yakima kayak attatchments. But the nice thing is I can throw extra straps around the Yak and the bars. But does anyone have any opions on the long haul with foam? Thanks guys


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

If you are talking about the foam blocks that slip over the crossbars (sort of a saddle for the yak), there is no problem at all. Two straps is all you need. Snug, but not enough to deform the hull. Check them after a few miles at speed.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I am talking abou the saddle type foam blocks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Foam is probably one of the best carriers for a long haul. It requires less pressure to secure to foam than alot of other carrier types. Less chance of hull distortion. But like any carrier, check them after the 1st 10-15 miles, and about every 100 or so after.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have used the foam blocks on a thule rack for a 14 hour trip to florida. works just fine just check your straps everytime you stop and you will be fine.


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

I have used the foam blocks on trips lasting up to 16 hours. They do fine. However, as everyone has stated check the tension often and be sure to check them within the first 50 miles of the trip. If you are used to short trips you will be inclined to over tighten them which is not a problem on short trips. But you won't be happy with the results after an 8 hour trip if you apply too much tension. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I might be a little late but maybe something like this will work

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_73697____SearchResults

Ive also seen just the blocks at BPS for $10.00 a piece


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

What they said! Got a set from Dick's years ago - still work great.

I just hauled a 14.5' canoe on the foam blocks to the beach down I-95. It was on top of the rack on an Explorer. One strap front/back and one in the middle. Never had to tighten it in 3 hr trip.


----------

